
New VPNFilter malware targets 100,000s of networking devices worldwide - iBotPeaches
https://blog.talosintelligence.com/2018/05/VPNFilter.html
======
ronjouch
What's a good affordable router well supported by Tomato/OpenWRT, these days?
(put differently: 2018's version of the Linksys WRT54G :)

EDIT: The article doesn't explicitly say that alternative firmwares like
Tomato & OpenWRT are not exploitable, but it seems to me the rate at which
they are maintained make them less easy targets. So this new flaw made me
think now is a good time to replace my crappy router and its unmaintained
vendor firmware with something more solid running Tomato/OpenWRT.
Disagreements?

~~~
brodsky
As far as I understand, the vulnerability - and especially its ability to
survive reboots - exploits Linux/busybox-based routers. One method of removal
is described in this thread:
[https://forum.qnap.com/viewtopic.php?t=133006](https://forum.qnap.com/viewtopic.php?t=133006).
So the best bet here (as much as i hate it) would be to switch to something
that doesn't have a crontab.

